# Bubbles on plants?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I think i remember reading somewhere, that's a good thing when see plants bubbling right? I came in today to my 210g, the plants were showing bubbling, but there's no actual bubbles going into the tank wut soever, so assuming, it's from the plants? there's word for it but am having a brain fart, some help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Pearling. 

This happens when the water is really saturated with oxygen and the oxygen that the plants release can't go anywhere.

It usually means your plants are happy. You will probably see it after a water change too, but this isn't real pearling, since you are adding alot of O2 from the added water.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's good to know, I've wondered that too.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

it is a good thing to see, mine only really happen when i leave the pump and lights on for too long

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

It means the plants love ya, Marty


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not always. Bubbles specifically mean that the O2 level is saturated, not necessarily because of the plants. Waterchanges will bring about pearling. We have all seen bubbles on the glass after one. Pearling due to the plants will have larger bubbles and they will stream off the plants.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

The plants are getting cared very nicely.
anyways my plants acts like that everyday,,, somewhere at 6:30 in the morning to 8 there are bubles coming out from them.


----------

